# Favourite Wah



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've played with a few over the years with some being ok and some being not so great. I miss my McCoy Picture Wah the most, it was well above ok. I currently have an older enclosure Budda Bud-Wah and it seems to sound good in the rig.

Anyone want to throw some of their favourites up?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Schaller Wah-wah/Yoy-yoy. Not many other wahs sound like it. Been a while since I owned one, so I can't speak to the responsiveness of the pot taper, but the sound is unique.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the Dunlop Zakk Wylde. Haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a CRY BABY® 95Q WAH, and I like it a lot.

From the Dunlop site:

"We've taken the original Cry Baby Wah and added three of our most popular upgrades: the famous Q Control, which varies the intensity of the wah effect by adjusting the effect's bandpass shape; Volume Boost, for up to +15dB added gain; and our Auto-Return function that automatically engages the effect when you place your foot on the pedal. It all adds up to a versatile, great sounding wah."

It's extremely convenient how the wah switches off in the heel down position, and the added boost is a very handy feature too.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I really like my CAE/Dunlop Wah. Choice of 2 inductors (throaty and higher) plus a switchable boost. Versatile without drowning you with options. Treadle friction is adjustable too which is important to me. Sounds fantastic to me - especially on the red fasel inductor (throaty).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Clyde Deluxe is a fave.

I also like my SGFX modded Cry Baby GCB-95 and the Wilson FX Rippah Q.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a Morley, a BWA, I think. The best sound I could get out of it was using a Boss LS-2. Set the wah to full on, put the LS-2 in A+B->Bypass, plug the Morley into the A loop, then you dial a little clean signal on the B loop.

But you still need a true-bypass because it sucks the life out of a good amp.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I’ve been using the Boss PW3.










I haven’t tried a whole lot of wah pedals, so I’m probably not the best judge of its tone, but I think it sounds great, it’s versatile with the rich/vintage switch, and it’s built in a way that it could make a handy weapon at a gig gone wrong.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Morley as well. A PWA, I think. I added a Muff Fuzz to it. I also have a Cry Baby. And a Caline mini-wah/volume I picked up earlier this year. And a wah I made myself using a magical inductor I bought a few of at a now-vanished surplus electronics place in town. Big ferrite job that measured 900mh, with a tap somewhere between 700 and 800mh. So the value was nominally too large, but hot damn it sounds really good and throaty. If you know The Jeff Beck Group's version of "I Ain't Superstitious", it kinda sounds like that. The Caline is certainly a convenient size (roughly a 125-C size), and actually has a status LED, which many lament the absence of in their more standard-sized wahs. But tonally, it is nothing special. Functional. Utilitarian.

Still wish I had a Schaller. Here's my buddy Paul Marossy's walk-through of the Schaller. The audio demo starts around 6:24.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I have a Morley as well. A PWA, I think. I added a Muff Fuzz to it. I also have a Cry Baby. And a Caline mini-wah/volume I picked up earlier this year. And a wah I made myself using a magical inductor I bought a few of at a now-vanished surplus electronics place in town. Big ferrite job that measured 900mh, with a tap somewhere between 700 and 800mh. So the value was nominally too large, but hot damn it sounds really good and throaty. If you know The Jeff Beck Group's version of "I Ain't Superstitious", it kinda sounds like that. The Caline is certainly a convenient size (roughly a 125-C size), and actually has a status LED, which many lament the absence of in their more standard-sized wahs. But tonally, it is nothing special. Functional. Utilitarian.
> 
> Still wish I had a Schaller. Here's my buddy Paul Marossy's walk-through of the Schaller. The audio demo starts around 6:24.


How is the volume function on the caline


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's no Goodrich or Ernie Ball. Maybe there's a way to fix it, but one of the problems with the unit is that it won't stay "cocked". So you can't just leave it in a given volume OR wah setting. It always returns to zero. Meh, I paid a guy $30 for it, and it will fit on a compact pedalboard. If I'm desperate for a volume pedal, I have a Boss FV-500 and an old Visual Sound Visual Volume.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Teese RMC4 Picture Wah is my fave.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I have a Morley as well. A PWA, I think. I added a Muff Fuzz to it.


I also have a Morley PWA I bought used at L&M without playing it cause it was cheap and I was in a hurry. Meant to return it if I didn't like it, (which I didn't) but never quite got around to it. Now it's mine for good and it's at the top of my list for modding. I plan to model it in Spice and take it from there. Maybe increase the magnitude of the peak? Maybe something else?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Fulltone Clyde mang


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

The Fulltone Clyde Deluxe. The Deluxe gives some options that make it way more usable... The extra sweep, and the tones are what make it one of the best.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My favourites are vintage Colorsounds but their build quality is a bit dodgy. I've been thinking of picking up one of the Joe Gagan clones

'joe-sonic' wah- colorsound inspired ( prince! ) gagan wah, custom color


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Joe can be testy, but he knows his stuff when it comes to wahs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> It's no Goodrich or Ernie Ball. Maybe there's a way to fix it, but one of the problems with the unit is that it won't stay "cocked". So you can't just leave it in a given volume OR wah setting. It always returns to zero. Meh, I paid a guy $30 for it, and it will fit on a compact pedalboard. If I'm desperate for a volume pedal, I have a Boss FV-500 and an old Visual Sound Visual Volume.


A volume pedal is on my to-do list. I'd love to find a good volume/wah combo for the sake of not needing two big pedals on the board.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> I have the Dunlop Zakk Wylde. Haven't had any issues with it.


Love this wah as well. 
I'm quite the wah head (I owned just about every single artist one) and so far only kept the Wylde, the Cantrell, the Dimebag Crybaby from Hell and a Ibanez Weeping Demon. 
Lately none get much use, as the one I use in the Axefx2 is able to be completely customized.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Love this wah as well.
> I'm quite the wah head (I owned just about every single artist one) and so far only kept the Wylde, the Cantrell, the Dimebag Crybaby from Hell and a Ibanez Weeping Demon.
> Lately none get much use, as the one I use in the Axefx2 is able to be completely customized.


very good to hear about the Axe FX


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> A volume pedal is on my to-do list. I'd love to find a good volume/wah combo for the sake of not needing two big pedals on the board.


The old Maestro Boomerang could be converted from wah to volume, and I think one of the Foxx Wahs as well. The hurdle is that most wahs will use a 100k pot (or lower in some cases), and 100k is lousy for volume pedals because it loads down the signal. So simply wiring up a toggle to remove everything around the pot would make a wah a volume pedal. It just wouldn't be a very decent-sounding one. The Boomerang solution keeps the input buffer in circuit, and simply "de-wahs" the unit. Exactly how good it sounds as a volume pedal, I couldn't say.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Joe can be testy, but he knows his stuff when it comes to wahs.


Yea, he's a different kind of cat. I had a weird email exchange with him years ago when I asked him a question re: a Bronto Boost prototype that I ended up with in a trade.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Currently I have a Crybaby 535Q which is really nice because of all of it's options. 

Truth is that I have always been a klutz with the switching on traditional wahs and never seem to know for sure if I've gotten them turned on or off and that's a distraction when I'm playing live so what I take to gigs is a Morley Bad Horsie. It is not the best wah but it's pretty darn good, has an led to tell me when it's on and has the instant on/off feature when you put on or remove your foot. You can't set it "cocked" but I love that I can make one single note scream at the end of a solo by just depressing the Morley - and it's off as soon as I lift my foot.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Teese Wheels of Fire for me.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Buddy Guy in the not Buddy mode for straight up wah tones.

Wilson Freaker for something completely different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Scottone said:


> My favourites are vintage Colorsounds but their build quality is a bit dodgy. I've been thinking of picking up one of the Joe Gagan clones
> 
> 'joe-sonic' wah- colorsound inspired ( prince! ) gagan wah, custom color


the Fulltone Deluxe has 3 wah settings. One of them is the Colorsound Wah.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Player99 said:


> the Fulltone Deluxe has 3 wah settings. One of them is the Colorsound Wah.


hmmm...may have to check that one out. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

TDeneka said:


> Lately none get much use, as the one I use in the Axefx2 is able to be completely customized.


I occasionally need a wah for funk-type stuff. The wah in my L6 M9 (which is also customizable) is all I need. I am admittedly not a wah connoisseur and would never use one in a solo. Tying up all that board/floor space doesn't make sense in my experience. That's probably why the L6 wah models are just fine for my purpose.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2018)

Scottone said:


> hmmm...may have to check that one out. Thanks for the heads up


It's the "whacked" setting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I occasionally need a wah for funk-type stuff. The wah in my L6 M9 (which is also customizable) is all I need. I am admittedly not a wah connoisseur and would never use one in a solo. Tying up all that board/floor space doesn't make sense in my experience. That's probably why the L6 wah models are just fine for my purpose.


...and the modeller series (M5,9,13) allows you to dial in the range travelled via the expression pedal.


----------

